# Realtek High Definition Audio won't install properly



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

I downloaded the latest update for Realtek HD Audio Drivers from my computer manufacturer's website and  now Windows says there is no Audio Output Device Installed. I've looked at device managers and tried to install and reinstall but with no success. The roll back drivers button is greyed out. I've also tried a system restore, that didn't work either. Not sure what to do now... any help would be greatly appreciated.

Comp Model: Sony VGN-NR110E
OS: Windows 7


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

install and download this

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

hmm i tried these a while ago too, the sound was restored for a brief period of time and then it crashed, leaving me with the same symptoms. No sound, speaker icon saying "no audio output device is installed", etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

than sounds like onboard audio is going out. did you just format and reinstall windows?


----------



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah thats what i did, i'm not sure what you mean by onboard audio though


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

Onboard = integrated on motherboard.


----------



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

so basically its a hardware issue rather than software?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like it or a bad install of windows, what version did you use? XP, Vista, or 7?


----------



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

I used windows 7 ultimate, but the audio was working fine on here for a couple of months before it went bad.


----------



## sixor (Nov 30, 2010)

try guru3d driver sweper, restart win, reinstall driver, restart

it happened to me once


----------



## fatzoboy (Nov 30, 2010)

is guru3d driver sweeper a free program?


----------



## fatzoboy (Dec 1, 2010)

Tried the guru sweeper, but it didn't work :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you install microsoft UAA audio software?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221

This is needed for HD audio on some machines


----------



## fatzoboy (Dec 1, 2010)

I do not recall installing a UAA bus driver, but will this work? When I was reading the article it didnt say anything for windows 7... and also are you referring to downloading via the hotfix? because I didn't see any other downloadable content there.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 1, 2010)

check from device manager, does it apppear?  If appear try uninstall it, after restart windows will search for driver then install it again
if it doesnt appear look at the bios, on the onboard sound, try switch that from hd audio to standard audio
hope it works


----------



## fatzoboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I tried doing everything except the bios thing... I booted my computer and started the bios pressing F2, but i don't see onboard sound anywhere... Is this the correct way to access it or is there another way?


----------



## fatzoboy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm my computer crashed earlier today and somehow my audio was restored... i doubt that this is a permanent fix. Any ideas why this happened?


----------



## Thatguy (Dec 2, 2010)

fatzoboy said:


> I used windows 7 ultimate, but the audio was working fine on here for a couple of months before it went bad.



   I have alot of trouble with realtek and windows7 playing nice. the new drive model completely cluster fucks having multiple audio devices. If you have a video card with a hdmi audio output, disable it.


----------

